# About.com- Digestive Enzymes for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on digestive enzymes wraps up with a look at the specific research that has been done on such enzymes for IBS. Like me, you will most likely be appalled by the lack of attention that the matter has been given by researchers. Don't they know how desperate IBS sufferers are for relief? In any case, take a look at the scant research to date -- it will help you to be an informed consumer.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

